# Timex Dynabeat Time Zone



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I just received this and had to show it. Up until I saw this, I never even knew they existed! I just love the design and the way everything is laid out. The hour markers are raised w/the hour written on them. The asymmetric date window, etc. Now I just need to figure out how to set the time zone hand (winding backwards does not get it)!

I didn't get that nice camera for my BD so I'll just have to keep posting crummy pix. You have to see one of these in person to really appreciate its beauty. The condition is great!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

1. You set time backwards until you reach the desired difference between the 2 hour hands

2. Then set forwards and set the current time.

While setting backwards, the red second hour hand stops in position while the black continues.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanx Paul, but they are in lock step with one another. I can move BW or FW and they stay together (the 2 hour difference that it is set at presently). Is there something wrong with the watch or am I just not getting it??


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Thanx Paul, but they are in lock step with one another. I can move BW or FW and they stay together (the 2 hour difference that it is set at presently). Is there something wrong with the watch or am I just not getting it??


If you keep winding backwards, the GMT hand *should* lock at some point...then continue backwards to set the number of hours difference....then wind forwards to set the time.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Thankyou Paul :notworthy: - saves me saying it. The "lock" will usually occur within the full 24 hours timeframe as you wind back 

ldman:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Gents... I've wound BW a full 48 hours+ and no change. I hope "should" is not the key word here.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hang Fire, I've posted a request over on the ticka Forum for an instruction sheet or scan of same if anyone has one. Will get back if there's a reply but allow time for same.!

ldman:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Lovely Timex... I have one too!


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

On mine, when winding backwards the red GMT hour hand locks at the nearest hour marker while the white hand continues as Paul suggested above, so it sounds like yours may have a slight issue. Sorry!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

It's a #65 movement, and instructions are on our Manuals pages at the Timex Forum and follow the link there to "mANUALS AND CATALOGS" :yes:

You may find enough help there to ID if there is a further problem reqjuiring attention 

:weed:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Gas... NICE!

Mel thank you for the research, but it didn't help.

I may have to send it off to the repairman... drats!!


----------

